# 3,123 (número: ¿coma o punto?)



## German_lover

Hola:

Aquí tengo una duda: ¿Se escribe una coma o un punto después del millar? yo suelo escribir un punto pero también he visto una coma. Soy consciente de que este tema se ha tratado antes, pero no logro, después de leerme los foros anteriores, entenderlo.Tengo que buscar un error de puntuación en esta frase y no lo veo.


La doble crisis, la económica y la causada por la irrupción del consumo digital*,* ha provocado que la facturación nacional en venta de libros haya bajado de* 3,123 *millones de euros en 2007 a* 2,471.*
*Gracias.*


----------



## Servando

El uso de la coma o del punto es dependiendo de país.
Si la nota fue escrita por ejemplo en España, el separador de millares sería el punto y el de los decimales la coma, mientras que si la nota fue escrita en México, la cantidad sería con coma para los millares y punto para los decimales.

España: *3.455,25 *
México: *3,455.25*

En el caso de que el número se refiera a una cantidad monetaria, los separadores de millares y decimales son muy necesarios para evitar confusiones, pero si la cantidad se refiere a un año, esto no es necesario, por ejemplo año 2020


----------



## jilar

En la Wikipedia tienes un buen resumen
Separador de millares - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Yo cuando estudié esto, escribiendo a mano, nos explicaban que el separador de miles era un punto. Así, Colón triunfó en 1.492.

Eso lo tenías que respetar cuando te examinaban de eso, pero luego escribiendo normalmente podías escribir 1492.

Y esto lo puedes ver escrito en las fechas actuales al indicar el año, es decir, el formato del año es 0000.
Sin puntos, ni comas, ni espacios.

Es en cifras más elevadas donde algún tipo de separador facilita la lectura. Si yo te escribo:
25469984521

Es más difícil de ver a la primera de qué cantidad hablo.

En cambio:
25 469 984 521

Te ofrece una mejor organización al ofrecerte a primera vista grupos de tres números. Se ve más fácil que se trata de veinticinco mil millones ...


----------



## Circunflejo

Servando said:


> El uso de la coma o del punto es dependiendo de país.
> Si la nota fue escrita por ejemplo en España, el separador de millares sería el punto y el de los decimales la coma, mientras que si la nota fue escrita en México, la cantidad sería con coma para los millares y punto para los decimales.
> 
> España: *3.455,25 *
> México: *3,455.25*
> 
> En el caso de que el número se refiera a una cantidad monetaria, los separadores de millares y decimales son muy necesarios para evitar confusiones, pero si la cantidad se refiere a un año, esto no es necesario, por ejemplo año 2020


 Dicho esto, si quieres leer la teoría según la RAE, echa un vistazo al punto dos de la entrada sobre números en el DPD (números | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas).


----------



## Aviador

Servando said:


> ... Si la nota fue escrita por ejemplo en España...


o en Chile,


Servando said:


> ... el separador de millares sería el punto y el de los decimales la coma...


----------



## German_lover

Circunflejo said:


> Dicho esto, si quieres leer la teoría según la RAE, echa un vistazo al punto dos de la entrada sobre números en el DPD (números | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas).


Hola:
He mirado la entrada de DPD y dice:

"Los números de cuatro cifras se escriben sin espacios de separación: _2458_ (no _2 458_). En ningún caso deben repartirse en líneas diferentes las cifras que componen un número: 8 327 / 451."

Entonces debería ir la frase así:


La doble crisis, la económica y la causada por la irrupción del consumo digital*,* ha provocado que la facturación nacional en venta de libros haya bajado de 3123 millones de euros en 2007 a 2471.
Aunque yo lo escribiría así:


La doble crisis, la económica y la causada por la irrupción del consumo digital*,* ha provocado que la facturación nacional en venta de libros haya bajado de 3.123 millones de euros en 2007 a 2.471.
¿Cómo lo véis?

Un saludo.


----------



## franzjekill

German_lover said:


> "Los números de cuatro cifras se escriben sin espacios de separación: _2458_ (no _2 458_)


_El país suma ya *8.958* víctimas mortales. El total de infectados ha pasado de los 65.077 de este jueves a 70.272._
Del diario El País, España, edición de hoy, sobre las víctimas de la pandemia en el Reino Unido. Al parecer no todos hacen caso a esa recomendación, entre ellos yo, me chocaría no ver el punto en números de cuatro cifras, excepto en los años (me sorprende el comentario de jilar en #3, de Colón y el año *1.492*), pero le creo que así se lo enseñaron, ni más faltaba ).


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

German_lover said:


> "Los números de cuatro cifras se escriben sin espacios de separación: _2458_ (no _2 458_). En ningún caso deben repartirse en líneas diferentes las cifras que componen un número: 8 327 / 451."


Lo que dice la RAE entiendo que no contradice el uso del punto, porque si separas cuatro dígitos con un punto ocurre lo mismo que si no los separas: en ningún caso van a acabar en renglones diferentes.


----------



## Palomi666

DPD. Gracias, Circunflejo.


> *2. Ortografía de los números escritos con cifras.* Para escribir correctamente los números expresados en cifras, debe tenerse en cuenta lo siguiente:
> 
> *a)* Al escribir números de más de cuatro cifras, se agruparán estas de tres en tres, empezando por la derecha, y separando los grupos por espacios en blanco: _8 327 451_ (y no por puntos o comas, como, dependiendo de las zonas, se hacía hasta ahora: _8.327.451;_ _8,327,451_). Los números de cuatro cifras se escriben sin espacios de separación: _2458_ (no_2 458_). En ningún caso deben repartirse en líneas diferentes las cifras que componen un número: 8 327 / 451.
> 
> *b)* Nunca se escriben con puntos, comas ni blancos de separación los números referidos a años, páginas, versos, portales de vías urbanas, códigos postales, apartados de correos, números de artículos legales, decretos o leyes: _año 2001, página 3142, código postal 28357_.
> 
> ...


La RAE cambiando las normas...

Si no quieres seguir las nuevas directrices, ahí va lo que aprendí en la escuela:
– mil, separado con punto,
– millón, separado con coma,
– decimal, solíamos escribirlo con un apóstrofe. Posteriormente, lo vi escrito con coma. En cualquier caso, en español siempre ha sido coma, aunque ahora la RAE, como puede verse, acepta el punto (que es una influencia anglosajona).

Así,
9.000,000.000 es como escribiría nueve mil millones.

(Que, dicho sea de paso, ¡no es un billón! En inglés, sí, pero en español, no.)

Se va alternando la coma y el punto, para no perderse.

Y el número Pi: 3'14 (el apóstrofe lo hago sobre todo si es manuscrito), o 3,14.

Hábitos de España. Aunque lo de la coma para los decimales es español universal.


----------



## Aviador

Palomi666 said:


> ...
> – millón, separado con coma
> ...
> Así,
> 9.000,000.000 es como escribiría nueve mil millones.
> ...
> Y el número Pi: 3'14 (el apóstrof*o* lo hago sobre todo si es manuscrito)
> ...


Eso jamás lo he visto por aquí, nadie lo hace. Lo que aprendí en el colegio fue que 1) los enteros se separan en grupos de tres cifras mediante puntos y sólo puntos; 2) los decimales se separan de los enteros mediante coma y sólo coma. Así que esos números yo los escribiría invariablemente de la siguiente forma: 9.000.000.000 y 3,14.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Aviador said:


> Eso jamás lo he visto por aquí, nadie lo hace. Lo que aprendí en el colegio fue que 1) los enteros se separan en grupos de tres cifras mediante puntos y solo puntos; 2) los decimales se separan de los enteros mediante coma y solo coma. Así que esos números yo los escribiría invariablemente de la siguiente forma: 9.000.000.000 y 3,14.


Así exactamente lo aprendí yo en España. Lo de la coma para el millón, primera vez que lo veo.

Saludos


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

A mi siempre me enseñaron a separar los miles con puntos:
*10.000.0000.000, diez mil millones*

En inglés separan, o separaban, con comas *10,000,0000,000*

La coma se empleaba para separar los decimales, en España, claro:
*3,141516*

Pero todo cambia, lo que nos enseñaron se vuelve obsoleto, como Plutón, que siempre me enseñaron que era un planeta hasta que lo exiliaron de los planetas conocidos.

Así comentaba Arturo Pérez-Reverte

*Llevas escribiendo mal los números toda tu vida*


> _No se trata de opinar. Yo utilizo los puntos de toda la vida. Otros, gente docta, no lo hacen. Cada cual actúa según sus conocimientos, actividad y necesidades. Las mías no son las de un matemático, sino las de un escritor_.



Saludos.


----------



## jilar

Para el millón era un uno (1) pequeñito en la base o parte inferior.
Lo que puede pasar por una coma, y más si eso lo aprendiste para escribir a mano (que puedes reproducir cualquier signo) pero luego tienes que hacerlo en un ordenador o una máquina de escribir.
En esta última no había tal "uno pequeñito" y supongo que mucha gente lo resolvía poniendo una coma, por ser el signo más semejante en el teclado.




franzjekill said:


> me sorprende el comentario de jilar en #3, de Colón y el año *1.492*),


Es que no lo expliqué bien o completamente.
Lo de poner algún tipo de separador sería exclusivamente en clase de matemáticas en el curso donde toque aprender eso. No sé, igual con 8 años o así (esto sería en 1984 en mi caso) Igual que cuando aprendes los decimales (en mi entorno la mayoría, alumnos y profesores, usábamos el apóstrofo ' )
Pero luego en clase de historia, por ejemplo, ningún profesor te bajaba la nota ya escribieras 1.492 o 1492.
Te la bajaba si no acertabas el año. 

Y lo mismo que en historia en la mismísima clase de lengua, si mal no recuerdo, o en cualquier otra asignatura.


El problema viene de que antiguamente los académicos de la lenga española tenían unas reglas al respecto, con el paso de los años se ha intentado seguir una pauta internacional y para ello algunas normas antiguas han tenido que cambiar.


----------



## Circunflejo

Aviador said:


> Lo que aprendí en el colegio fue que 1) los enteros se separan en grupos de tres cifras mediante puntos y sólo puntos; 2) los decimales se separan de los enteros mediante coma y sólo coma. Así que esos números yo los escribiría invariablemente de la siguiente forma: 9.000.000.000 y 3,14.


Yo también. Dicho esto, yo sí que he visto a gente escribiendo 3'14. Lo que sí que no había visto nunca es 9.000,000.000.


Palomi666 said:


> – decimal, solíamos escribirlo con un apóstrofe.


Con un apóstrof*o*.


Trastolillo said:


> A mi siempre me enseñaron a separar los miles con puntos:
> *10.000.0000.000, diez mil millones*


Se nota que no estamos acostumbrados a escribir cifras tan mareantes. Te sobra un cero...


----------



## franzjekill

jilar said:


> Te la bajaba si no acertabas el año.


----------



## chics

German_lover said:


> Entonces debería ir la frase así:
> 
> 
> La doble crisis, la económica y la causada por la irrupción del consumo digital*,* ha provocado que la facturación nacional en venta de libros haya bajado de 3123 millones de euros en 2007 a 2471.
> Aunque yo lo escribiría así:
> 
> 
> La doble crisis, la económica y la causada por la irrupción del consumo digital*,* ha provocado que la facturación nacional en venta de libros haya bajado de 3.123 millones de euros en 2007 a 2.471.
> ¿Cómo lo véis?


Lo que veo es que te falta un "millones! al final de la frase en cada caso. A no ser que la facturación haya bajado de millones de euros a varios miles. 

Por lo demás, también usaría y me siento más cómoda con la segunda opción.



jilar said:


> Para el millón era un uno (1) pequeñito en la base o parte inferior.


¡Sí! Ya no me acordaba. Eso era por los años 80 ¿no? Luego, de repente, cambió. O nos engañaron miserablemente y nos lo tragamos.  



Circunflejo said:


> Yo también. Dicho esto, yo sí que he visto a gente escribiendo 3'14.



Es muy habitual en textos técnico-científicos, precisamente para diferenciarlo de una coma, cuando se enumeran varios números, por ejemplo. Luego, por coherencia, si ya has escrito alguno así, lo lógico es escribir todos en el mismo formato.


----------



## Palomi666

Recordé después que lo de la coma para los millones fue lo primero que me enseñaron. Con los años, habitualemente he trabajado también con solamente puntos. Quizá fue una manera didáctica de enseñarnos a manejar las cifras grandes, no perdernos y eso. No lo sé. 
Interesante lo del '1' pequeñito. A mí no me llegó. Fueron los 90.

Ahora, fácilmente no hay ningún rigor. Por una parte, muchos programas informáticos entienden la puntuación al revés: el punto para el decimal; y si pones coma no lo entienden. Esto se debe a la influencia anglosajona.

La literatura científica también está plagada, plagadísima, de usos anglosajones —¡ni qué decir la informática!—, con lo que aquí ya la puntuación puede bailar mucho.



Circunflejo said:


> Con un apóstrof*o*.


Gracias.

Para las cantidades grandes, en los textos científicos no habrá mucho problema con esto de los puntos o los espacios. Se pasa a la llamada _notación científica_. Rara vez se verá escrito 1.000.000.000. Lo que se escribirá será 10E9, o 10e⁹ si el formato lo soporta. O, por ejemplo, 6,022 · 10²³, que es la constante de Avogadro. Son expresiones aproximadas: las cantidades pequeñas quedan obviadas (por redondeo). Son 23 ceros después del 6 lo que lleva el número.

La notación científica también sirve para las cantidades pequeñas (muchos ceros tras la coma decimal hasta una cifra diferente de cero). Basta con poner un exponente negativo. 0,0013 sería 13e⁻⁴ o 13 · 10⁻⁴ . También, 0,00132 podría ser 13,2 · 10⁻⁴.


----------



## jilar

chics said:


> Es muy habitual en textos técnico-científicos, precisamente para diferenciarlo de una coma, cuando se enumeran varios números, por ejemplo. Luego, por coherencia, si ya has escrito alguno así, lo lógico es escribir todos en el mismo formato.


Tal cual. Yo en el colegio ya no recuerdo cómo nos enseñaron ante decimales, si con coma o apóstrofo.
Pero en el instituto todo el mundo usaba el apóstrofo. La coma era eso, una coma, no el separador de los decimales. Y así, por ejemplo, para fijar un valor dado según el eje X y el eje Y, escribíamos por ejemplo:
(2'5,4'2)
Donde x=2'5 e y=4'2


----------



## Aviador

Aquí el único uso del apóstrofo era para señalar los minutos de los ángulos sexagesimales en trigonometría y geometría y la coma era para separar los decimales. Por ejemplo: 40°30'20,5" =  cuarenta grados, treinta minutos, veinte coma cinco segundos.


----------



## Its Giag

Trastolillo said:


> Hola.
> 
> A mi siempre me enseñaron a separar los miles con puntos:
> *10.000.0000.000, diez mil millones*
> 
> En inglés separan, o separaban, con comas *10,000,0000,000*
> 
> La coma se empleaba para separar los decimales, en España, claro:
> *3,141516*
> 
> Pero todo cambia, lo que nos enseñaron se vuelve obsoleto, como Plutón, que siempre me enseñaron que era un planeta hasta que lo exiliaron de los planetas conocidos.
> 
> Así comentaba Arturo Pérez-Reverte
> 
> *Llevas escribiendo mal los números toda tu vida*
> 
> 
> Saludos.


En Panamá se escribiría diez mil millones así:
10,000,000,000

Y los decimales así:
3.141516

Por ejemplo, aquí tú puedes ver que te escriban números chicos pero desde que llegan a mil ya emplean el punto decimal:
B/. 1.99 ésta es la que normalmente usamos, B/. 1,99 ésta no tanto.

A la hora de pesarte sale por ejemplo, 95.4lb y no 95,4lb. Pero cuando los doctores usan kilos (sólo los doctores) lo escriben con coma 47,3kg.

Aquí como traemos libros de empresas extranjeras (no los libros del gobierno, en ellos si sale el punto decimal) sale la coma decimal y el espacio entre los millares pero una vez entras a la universidad te lo enseñan normal, punto decimal y coma de millares.

Así se enseña y se ha enseñado de toda la vida aquí en Panamá.


----------



## Aviador

Its Giag said:


> ... una vez entras a la universidad te lo enseñan normal, punto decimal y coma de millares...


Bueno, en Chile eso *no* sería "normal" .


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Aviador said:


> Bueno, en Chile eso *no* sería "normal" .


Ni por aquí, desde luego...


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Its Giag said:


> En Panamá se escribiría diez mil millones así:
> 10,000,000,000
> 
> Y los decimales así:
> 3.141516
> 
> Así se enseña y se ha enseñado *de toda la vida* aquí en Panamá.



¿Seguro que toda?

Este resucitado tiene el interés de mostrar las áreas de mayor penetración de la influencia gringa. En la primaria aprendí a separar los decimales con comas, los miles con puntos, los millones con un uno como exponente, los billones con un dos, etc. Como el uso de billones es casi hipotético, y más los trillones (en las profesiones que usan tales cantidades suelen usar "_x10 a la n_"), el asunto se reducía a los millones; por facilidad y para evitar errores por confundir el "exponente" con otra cifra, se pone el apóstrofo, que usé con máquina de escribir y ahora sigo usando con el computador.

*$12.345'678.901,23* muestra clarísimamente que se trata de miles de millones desde el primer golpe de vista, sin ponerse a contar tríos de cifras.

La Conferencia General de Pesos y Medidas (ahora BIPM) admite comas y puntos para no desairar a nadie: "..._son usados solamente para separar la parte entera de los números de su parte decimal. Para facilitar la lectura, los números_ _*pueden*_ _estar separados en grupos de tres cifras: estos grupos _*nunca *_se separan con puntos ni con comas_".
resolution 7 - BIPM

Es lo que adoptó la _Ortografía_ de la ASALE, que pone las reglas. Sin embargo, ese texto está mal: "_pueden_", es facultativo, luego no debe en seguida prohibirlo; pero, si no se separan, se dificulta la lectura.

Decía que es influencia gringa porque, hasta donde sé, en la mayor parte de Europa usan o usaban la coma, salvo en la _pérfida Albión_ , por lo que en francés suelen llamarlo el _punto británico_, y pues de allí pasó a Gringolandia y luego a otros sitios.


----------



## Aviador

Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> por facilidad y para evitar errores por confundir el "exponente" con otra cifra, se pone el apóstrofo, que usé con máquina de escribir y ahora sigo usando con el computador.
> 
> *$12.345'678.901,23* muestra clarísimamente que se trata de miles de millones desde el primer golpe de vista, sin ponerse a contar tríos de cifras...


Eso es totalmente inusitado en Chile. Jamás he visto un texto aquí en el que se use el apóstrofo para escribir cifras y creo que nadie entendería por aquí qué significa. El único uso que el apóstrofo tiene aquí es el de indicar los minutos en los grados sexagesimales: 33°23'40" (treinta y tres grados, veintitrés minutos, cuarenta segundos).



Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> ... Decía que es influencia gringa porque, hasta donde sé, en la mayor parte de Europa usan o usaban la coma, salvo en la _pérfida Albión_ , por lo que en francés suelen llamarlo el _punto británico_, y pues de allí pasó a Gringolandia y luego a otros sitios.


Efectivamente, en todas las lenguas de Europa, desde el portugués al ruso, salvo el inglés, se usa la coma para los decimales y el punto para los enteros del millar hacia arriba.


----------



## Rocko!

Un libro francés del año 1734 usa ambas formas, tanto la coma como el punto, para los decimales, lo cual fue raro para mí cuando lo vi, pero después me di cuenta de que la coma era usada dentro de la redacción de párrafos de texto, mientras que el punto se usaba en la demostración de las operaciones matemáticas, y la explicación sería, creo, que el uso del punto ya era desde entonces la forma internacional para las matemáticas, o mejor dicho, la forma de escribir ciencia.
Volviendo a lo de Panamá, podríamos pensar que la presencia estadounidense propició el empleo del sistema actual panameño, pero también hay un libro del año 1923 para la enseñanza de química en las escuelas secundarias panameñas que dice que la adopción del punto decimal lo hacen porque es el uso predominante en los libros científicos que provienen de Alemania, Inglaterra y Francia (no mencionan otro país).
Lo de poner una coma voladora (apóstrofo), una publicación española, relativamente antigua, lo menciona pero parece que era eso, una coma.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> En la primaria aprendí a separar los decimales con comas, los miles con puntos, _los millones con un uno como exponente_, los billones con un dos, etc. Como el uso de billones es casi hipotético, y más los trillones (en las profesiones que usan tales cantidades suelen usar "_x10 a la n_"), el asunto se reducía a los millones; *por facilidad y para evitar errores por confundir el "exponente" con otra cifra, se pone el apóstrofo*, que usé con máquina de escribir y ahora sigo usando con el computador.
> 
> *$12.345'678.901,23* muestra clarísimamente que se trata de miles de millones desde el primer golpe de vista, sin ponerse a contar tríos de cifras.



Como decía, el apóstrofo es una costumbre de los tiempos de la máquina de escribir y es inusitado también aquí, en tiempos de agrigamiento que va de par con iletrismo.

El asunto me picó la curiosidad, y encontré que el inventor de la notación decimal, Simon Stevin, de Brujas, en los Países Bajos españoles, inventó la notación decimal para remplazar una primera evolución del sistema medieval (_De Thiende_ y _La disme_, ambos de 1585) .

La cantidad del primer rengón la escribimos ahora: 0,3759 y la del séptimo: 8,937.

_[Edición del moderador: ya que en el foro de Sólo Español solamente se permite el uso del español, borramos dos imágenes que usaban otros idiomas. -fenixpollo]_

Resumen de la evolución:
https://download.vikidia.org/vikidia/fr/images/c/c2/Stevin_(nombres).png

Se confirma lo dicho, a saber, que el punto británico es sólo de ellos y sus antiguas y actuales colonias, y de los gringos y sus zonas de mayor penetración. En China, presumo que llegó por Hong Kong; en Japón sería después de 1945, porque antes  eran germanófilos; en Corea, acaso después de la guerra.






Dezimaltrennzeichen – Wikipedia

Caso especial el del Canadá, que no está precisado en el mapa: en Quebec usan la coma, como parte de la cultura francesa que defienden a rajatabla, esencia de su identidad que no quieren dejar perecer absorbida por los anglos, al contrario de lo que pasa en Hispanoamérica. No sé si los cajun de Luisiana, que también luchan desde hace dos siglos y medio por conservar su cultura, usen la coma, o si en eso sí sean gringos del todo.

Al contrario de lo que muestra el mapa, en nuestra burocracia, especialmente de alto nivel, y entre los ingenieros, muy influenciados por Gringolandia desde la segunda mitad del siglo XX, es habitual el punto. El señor que cree que gobierna, dice alguna que otra barbaridad, habla gringañol, y llega a decir expresiones en inglés en medio de sus intervenciones. Sin llegar a ser como su colega de hace unos años en otro país más al sur, criado en Gringolandia y que no domina el español, el nuestro se educó en colegio sesquilingüe, de lo que da prueba: habla un inglés gringo muy fluido, pero no sé cómo le iría en un examen de español.

Los países musulmanes, de rojo en el mapa, usan un signo muy parecido a la coma para decimales y otro similar para el punto que separa miles. El Unicode tiene un signo parecido al apóstrofo para decimales.

Algo comparable con la coma, a los británicos les costó mucho el uso del sistema métrico decimal por ser el suyo ("sistema imperial") símbolo de los tiempos idos de _Rule, Britannia_, más que por ser difícil en sí. Imagino la crisis de identidad para poner las comas para decimales en documentos oficiales de la Unión Europea. Ahora, con el brexit, podrán volver a sus arcaicos codos, guineas y chelines, pintas, etc. En relación con ello, el rechazo de los gringos al mismo sistema decimal, que no han logrado implantar en varios intentos, pero que usan en las publicaciones científicas y en algunas industrias.
Publications Office – Interinstitutional Style Guide – 6.5. Punctuation in figures


----------



## Rosamariama

Este artículo de periódico _20 Minutos _me ha parecido muy interesante:


> La pregunta de un usuario de Twitter a la RAE ha revelado la escritura correcta de los números y todo el mundo se ha escandalizado. No, *el uso del punto tampoco es correcto*, ya que también sirve para marcar los decimales. La forma de escribirlo es usar *un espacio para separar* los bloques de tres cifras.


Los números no se escriben como crees: la RAE explica cómo se hace y Arturo Pérez-Reverte da su versión​
_Edición del moderador: agregar cita de la página del enlace. No se permite colocar enlaces sin cita (regla 3). -fenixpollo_


----------



## Its Giag

German_lover said:


> La doble crisis, la económica y la causada por la irrupción del consumo digital*,* ha provocado que la facturación nacional en venta de libros haya bajado de 3.123 millones de euros en 2007 a 2.471.
> ¿Cómo lo véis?
> 
> Un saludo.


Yo tengo entendido que la RAE recomienda que los números hasta 4 cifras se deben escribir juntos. Ej.: 1, 10, 100, 1000.

Y los números de 5 cifras en adelante con un espacio. Ej.: 10 000, 100 000, 1 000 000.

También vi que la RAE recomienda usar el punto como decimal, pero que todavía se considera válida la coma, ya que es la que recomienda la norma ISO. Ej.: 3.15, 0.533 o .533 (no recomendado omitir el cero, pero se puede). Como lo recomienda la norma ISO: 3,15 y 0,533.

La frase anterior, como tú la escribiste, yo la entendí como decimal, puesto que aquí en Panamá se enseña que el punto es para decimales y la coma para millares; aunque últimamente se está enseñando en algunas escuelas que se usa el espacio.

Por lo tanto yo lo escribiría de esta manera:


La doble crisis, la económica y la causada por la irrupción del consumo digital, ha provocado que la facturación nacional en venta de libros haya bajado de 3,123 millones de euros en 2007 a 2,471.


----------



## Its Giag

Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> Algo comparable con la coma, a los británicos les costó mucho el uso del sistema métrico decimal por ser el suyo ("sistema imperial") símbolo de los tiempos idos de _Rule, Britannia_, más que por ser difícil en sí. Imagino la crisis de identidad para poner las comas para decimales en documentos oficiales de la Unión Europea. Ahora, con el brexit, podrán volver a sus arcaicos codos, guineas y chelines, pintas, etc. En relación con ello, el rechazo de los gringos al mismo sistema decimal, que no han logrado implantar en varios intentos, pero que usan en las publicaciones científicas y en algunas industrias.
> Publications Office – Interinstitutional Style Guide – 6.5. Punctuation in figures


Algo parecido pasa aquí en Panamá, puesto a que los estadounidenses estuvieron aquí por casi un siglo nosotros adoptamos varias formas del Sistema Imperial (Sistema Inglés) como por ejemplo: la libra, el galón, el pie, la pulgada, la onza, las yardas y las millas.

Por ejemplo, tú eres de Colombia, creo, y vienes acá y le preguntas a alguien cuánto pesa y te dice que pesa 145, tú quedarías sorprendido porque esa persona se ve en forma, pero como ve que te asustaste te dice que es en libras, no en kilogramos. Otros ejemplos serían los carros y camionetas que venden frutas y verduras y dicen: «Se vende la libra de papa a $3.50» o «la libra de guineo (banana o plátano, dependiendo del país) a $1.50». También cuando uno va al súper y pide ½ lb de queso o las bolsas de arroz las venden de 5 lb mínimo. ¡Ojo! Hay algunos que sí usan y han usado los kilogramos toda su vida, pero ellos son una minoría.

Otro ejemplo sería cuando te dicen su altura. Normalmente es en metros o centímetros, pero algunos lo hacen en pies —especialmente cuando llegan a los 6 pies—. También en la construcción para hablar de profundidad usan los pies, pero para la altitud usan metros.

Las modistas y sastres usan yardas y pulgadas para coser. La gente normalmente usa pulgadas para cualquier cosa, pero los más jóvenes usan centímetros un poco más, ya que se implementó el SI de manera oficial en 2012-2013.

Para los líquidos y envases se usan normalmente los galones y onzas u onzas fluidas y al lado sale —a veces en paréntesis, otras veces no— en litros, mililitros y gramos. Aunque desde el 2012 vienen cada vez más en litros, mililitros y gramos.

Otra cosa es que al panameño promedio le complica el uso del kilogramo y del gramo, por lo que casi siempre los empaques vienen en los dos sistemas.

El panameño usa la palabra «galón» después de que lleguen los 3.78 L, o sea, el panameño con menos de 55 años te hablará de 1 L, 2 L hasta 3 L, de ahí en adelante usamos 1 gal, 2 gal, 3 gal, etc. La gasolina desde 2012 para atrás se vendía en galones, pero desde ese año en adelante se vende en litros; en esto nos acostumbramos muy rápido debido que nosotros pedimos la gasolina por dólar: ¿me da $3 de 95? O sea, ¿me da $3 de 95 octanos? Y no pedimos por litro ni galón (a menos que tengas 50 en adelante, ahí uno sí lo pedía en galón, por lo que a ellos sí les costó adaptarse al litro).

Las millas solo venían en los carros junto a los kilómetros, pero a veces en la carretera aparecía «50 mph», aunque Panamá siempre haya usado el kilómetro.

Los que son más viejos usaban pinta y media pinta para los helados pequeños, pero los más jóvenes no conocíamos estos términos.

Por último, digo «a partir de 2012» porque ese fue el año en que Panamá hizo oficial al Sistema Métrico, ya que antes de ese año el país no tenía sistema de medidas oficial.

Algo que nos molestó mucho fue la implementación del litro en la gasolina, aunque nos hayamos acostumbrado rápido a ello. Esto porque desde que se vende en litros la gasolina está supercara cuando antes de eso ya estaba cara de por sí. O sea, si valía $3.15 el galón (1 gal = 3.78 L), en litro sería $0.95 el litro.


----------



## Buza

Its Giag said:


> Yo tengo entendido que la RAE recomienda que los números hasta 4 cifras se deben escribir juntos. Ej.: 1, 10, 100, 1000.
> 
> Y los números de 5 cifras en adelante con un espacio. Ej.: 10 000, 100 000, 1 000 000.
> 
> También vi que la RAE recomienda usar el punto como decimal, pero que todavía se considera válida la coma, ya que es la que recomienda la norma ISO. Ej.: 3.15, 0.533 o .533 (no recomendado omitir el cero, pero se puede). Como lo recomienda la norma ISO: 3,15 y 0,533.
> 
> La frase anterior, como tú la escribiste, yo la entendí como decimal, puesto que aquí en Panamá se enseña que el punto es para decimales y la coma para millares; aunque últimamente se está enseñando en algunas escuelas que se usa el espacio.
> 
> Por lo tanto yo lo escribiría de esta manera:
> 
> 
> La doble crisis, la económica y la causada por la irrupción del consumo digital, ha provocado que la facturación nacional en venta de libros haya bajado de 3,123 millones de euros en 2007 a 2,471.


Los grupos de tres cifras en números de más de cuatro en textos generales se separan con un espacio fino, según la _Ortografía de la lengua española_ de 2010. Separar una cifra de cuatro dígitos con un espacio fino es opcional.
*Los números enteros y el separador de millares*


----------



## Its Giag

Buza said:


> Los grupos de tres cifras en números de más de cuatro en textos generales se separan con un espacio fino, según la _Ortografía de la lengua española_ de 2010. Separar una cifra de cuatro dígitos con un espacio fino es opcional.
> *Los números enteros y el separador de millares*


Sí, eso lo puse en el comentario que me respondiste.

Escribí que los números hasta cuatro (4) cifras se escriben juntos, pero los números de cinco (5) cifras en adelante con un espacio fino —no separados, ni con espacios, ni con puntos o comas—; sin embargo yo, al final de mi comentario, puse cómo yo lo escribiría —no estoy diciendo que esa sea la manera correcto de escribirlo, claro que no—. Obviamente, si estoy escribiendo algo que no vaya solo a Panamá u otros países en los que se tenga la constumbre de separar los números enteros con coma y los deciamles con punto, yo ahí escribiría los números como dicta la RAE y las demás academias de la lengua (espacio en números enteros cada tres cifras y punto para decimales) para que ellos no se confundan con los decimales, si no, yo lo escribo como me enseñaron (coma para millares y punto para decimales).

En el idioma que yo sepa que sí es opcional poner el espacio en números de cuatro cifras es en el francés, donde tú puedes escribir 4135 o 4 135 y ambas están correctas.

Otra cosa que quería escribir, especialmente para aquellos cuya lengua materna no sea el español y estén viendo este foro, es que si van a escribir los números en español, escríbanlo con espacios y no con coma ni punto y para los decimales usen el punto. Ustedes sí usen la _Ortografía de la lengua española_ en su día a día, por favor.

Ejemplos de números con 4 o menos cifras: 2 (dos), 31 (treina y uno) 106 (ciento seis) y 9830 (nueve mil ochocientos treinta).
Ejemplos de números con 5 cifras o más: 30 421 (treinta mil cuatrocientos veintiuno), 769 453 (setecientos sesenta y nueve cuatrocientos cincuenta y tres) y 1 300 000 (un millón trescientos mil).

El tema de los decimales es distinto.


_La Real Academia Española (RAE) dice: «Al igual que se hizo con la forma de separar los grupos de tres cifras en la parte entera de los números, los organismos internacionales de normalización han intentado establecer un uso general común para marcar la separación entre la parte entera y la parte decimal, inclinándose por dar preferencia a la coma en todos los documentos de difusión internacional. Así lo establece la ISO en su norma ISO 31-0, al igual que la Conferencia General de Pesos y Medidas, organismo encargado de las convenciones de uso en metrología y en el sistema internacional de unidades. No obstante, este último organosmo decidió admitir ambos signos en su vigesimosegunda reunión celebrada en 2003, reconociendo que la recomendación general de emplear como marcador decimal la coma puede entrar en conflicto con la costumbre asentada en las lenguas o países que usan para ello el punto»._


_Opinión y recomendación de la Real Academia Española: «En el ámbito hispánico, el uso de cada uno de estos signos se distribuye geográficamente casi a partes iguales: la coma (,) se emplea en la Argentina, Chile, Colombia, el Ecuador, España, el Paraguay y el Uruguay; mientras que se usa el punto (.) en México, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, Panamá, Puerto Rico y la República Dominicana, así como entre los hispanohablantes estadounidenses; hay también países, como Bolivia, Costa Rica, El Salvador, el Perú y Venezuela, donde se utilizan ambos. Con el fin de promover un proceso tendente a la unificación, se recomienda el uso del punto como signo separador de decimal»._
Así pues, en español, según las zonas, podrá escribirse π = 3.1416 o π = 3,1416.


----------



## Buza

Its Giag said:


> Sí, eso lo puse en el comentario que me respondiste.
> 
> Escribí que los números hasta cuatro (4) cifras se escriben juntos, pero los números de cinco (5) cifras en adelante con un espacio fino —no separados, ni con espacios, ni con puntos o comas—; sin embargo yo, al final de mi comentario, puse cómo yo lo escribiría —no estoy diciendo que esa sea la manera correcto de escribirlo, claro que no—. Obviamente, si estoy escribiendo algo que no vaya solo a Panamá u otros países en los que se tenga la constumbre de separar los números enteros con coma y los deciamles con punto, yo ahí escribiría los números como dicta la RAE y las demás academias de la lengua (espacio en números enteros cada tres cifras y punto para decimales) para que ellos no se confundan con los decimales, si no, yo lo escribo como me enseñaron (coma para millares y punto para decimales).
> 
> En el idioma que yo sepa que sí es opcional poner el espacio en números de cuatro cifras es en el francés, donde tú puedes escribir 4135 o 4 135 y ambas están correctas.
> 
> Otra cosa que quería escribir, especialmente para aquellos cuya lengua materna no sea el español y estén viendo este foro, es que si van a escribir los números en español, escríbanlo con espacios y no con coma ni punto y para los decimales usen el punto. Ustedes sí usen la _Ortografía de la lengua española_ en su día a día, por favor.
> 
> Ejemplos de números con 4 o menos cifras: 2 (dos), 31 (treina y uno) 106 (ciento seis) y 9830 (nueve mil ochocientos treinta).
> Ejemplos de números con 5 cifras o más: 30 421 (treinta mil cuatrocientos veintiuno), 769 453 (setecientos sesenta y nueve cuatrocientos cincuenta y tres) y 1 300 000 (un millón trescientos mil).
> 
> El tema de los decimales es distinto.
> 
> 
> _La Real Academia Española (RAE) dice: «Al igual que se hizo con la forma de separar los grupos de tres cifras en la parte entera de los números, los organismos internacionales de normalización han intentado establecer un uso general común para marcar la separación entre la parte entera y la parte decimal, inclinándose por dar preferencia a la coma en todos los documentos de difusión internacional. Así lo establece la ISO en su norma ISO 31-0, al igual que la Conferencia General de Pesos y Medidas, organismo encargado de las convenciones de uso en metrología y en el sistema internacional de unidades. No obstante, este último organosmo decidió admitir ambos signos en su vigesimosegunda reunión celebrada en 2003, reconociendo que la recomendación general de emplear como marcador decimal la coma puede entrar en conflicto con la costumbre asentada en las lenguas o países que usan para ello el punto»._
> 
> 
> _Opinión y recomendación de la Real Academia Española: «En el ámbito hispánico, el uso de cada uno de estos signos se distribuye geográficamente casi a partes iguales: la coma (,) se emplea en la Argentina, Chile, Colombia, el Ecuador, España, el Paraguay y el Uruguay; mientras que se usa el punto (.) en México, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, Panamá, Puerto Rico y la República Dominicana, así como entre los hispanohablantes estadounidenses; hay también países, como Bolivia, Costa Rica, El Salvador, el Perú y Venezuela, donde se utilizan ambos. Con el fin de promover un proceso tendente a la unificación, se recomienda el uso del punto como signo separador de decimal»._
> Así pues, en español, según las zonas, podrá escribirse π = 3.1416 o π = 3,1416.


Lo que quise aclarar es que separar una cifra de cuatro dígitos con un espacio fino es opcional. En tu comentario no queda claro eso:
4321
4 321


----------



## Señor K

Aviador said:


> Eso jamás lo he visto por aquí, nadie lo hace. Lo que aprendí en el colegio fue que 1) los enteros se separan en grupos de tres cifras mediante puntos y sólo puntos; 2) los decimales se separan de los enteros mediante coma y sólo coma. Así que esos números yo los escribiría invariablemente de la siguiente forma: 9.000.000.000 y 3,14.



Totalmente.
Así me lo enseñaron de pequeño y así lo apliqué, aplico y aplicaré hasta que caiga muerto. Es la norma en Chile.

Existen otros problemas, como el concepto de "billón" inglés, que mucha gente lo traduce literal, siendo que quieren decir "mil millones"... pero eso es harina de otro costal. 

P.D.: Acá existen otras divergencias entre punto y coma, como por ejemplo para la escala de magnitud de los sismos. Yo siempre he usado coma, pero muchas veces he escuchado punto...


----------



## Its Giag

Buza said:


> Lo que quise aclarar es que separar una cifra de cuatro dígitos con un espacio fino es opcional. En tu comentario no queda claro eso:
> 4321
> 4 321


Es que no es opcional escribir un número de cuatro cifras con un espacio fino; no se debe escribir con espacio fino ni con punto o coma, eso es lo que dicen las Academias de la Lengua.

Arriba escribí que en el idioma que yo sé que el espacio en números de cuatro cifras es opcional, es el francés.


----------



## Buza

Its Giag said:


> Es que no es opcional escribir un número de cuatro cifras con un espacio fino; no se debe escribir con espacio fino ni con punto o coma, eso es lo que dicen las Academias de la Lengua.
> 
> Arriba escribí que en el idioma que yo sé que el espacio en números de cuatro cifras es opcional, es el francés.


«Las normas internacionales consideran opcional el espacio en todas las cifras, por lo que también es aplicable en las de cuatro dígitos» (RAE).


----------



## Buza

Its Giag said:


> Es que no es opcional escribir un número de cuatro cifras con un espacio fino; no se debe escribir con espacio fino ni con punto o coma, eso es lo que dicen las Academias de la Lengua.
> 
> Arriba escribí que en el idioma que yo sé que el espacio en números de cuatro cifras es opcional, es el francés.


En el uso general, el espacio suele omitirse en las cifras de cuatro dígitos, aunque su aplicación es plenamente válida.
RAE


----------



## Its Giag

Buza said:


> «Las normas internacionales consideran opcional el espacio en todas las cifras, por lo que también es aplicable en las de cuatro dígitos» (RAE).


Eso lo sé, lo que te decía es que las Academias de la Lengua no lo recomiendan. Claro, la RAE pudo haber puesto eso, pero nunca dijo que eso es lo que ella recomendaba, dijo que eso es lo que validan los organismos internacionales.

Pero yo no me guío por la ISO, yo me guío por la RAE y la ASALE, ya que ellas sí velan por mi idioma, la ISO solo se fija en lo que le conviene sin importar la lengua.


----------

